# موضوع خطير جدااااااا جداااا وقد يسبب موت الكثييرين ....



## كاردينيا82 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*على الجميع قرائته الرجاء الإسراع في نشر هذه المعلومات لكل شخص تعرفه .. قد تحمي حياته ...*​​*اسمح لنفسك بقراءتها وأسد النصيحة لأصدقائك وعائلتك ....*​​​​*الحادثة الأولى:*​​​​*طفل صغير فارق الحياة والسبب أتضح انه يوجد في مخه نمل مرئي و واضح ...نام الطفل وبجانبه بعض الحلوى و بجانبه النمل أتاه ودخل عن طريق إذنه وبطريقة ما تسلل إلى داخل رأسه وعندما استيقظ حس بحكه حول أجزاء من وجهه ولما أخذته أمه للطبيب لم يعرف علته فأمر بان يؤخذ له أشعه للرأس .ولما أتت نتيجة الأشعة ذهل الطبيب.. وجد مجموعه من النمل الحي في جمجمة الطفل...ولم يستطع إنقاذه فمات ...*​​​​​​*لذلك احذر من وجود أي طعام بقرب مكان نومك ابداً لا تأكل الحلوى قبل ذهابك إلى السرير ...*​​​​*الحادثة الثانية:*​​​​​​​​*حادثه أخرى حصلت في تايوان رجل كان في عناية مستشفى وكانت الممرضة تنصحه بان لا يترك الأكل بقرب سريره ولكنه لم يلقى لها بالا وبعد خروجه بفترة وجيزة مات ويقول أفراد عائلته انه كان يعاني من صداع في الرأس وبعدالتشريح تبين لهم بوجود نمل في دماغه وقد وجد الطبيب أن النمل قد أكل جزء من دماغ الرجل ... الحذر خير من الأسف*​​


----------



## كاردينيا82 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*على الجميع قرائته الرجاء الإسراع في نشر هذه المعلومات لكل شخص تعرفه .. قد تحمي حياته ...*​​*اسمح لنفسك بقراءتها وأسد النصيحة لأصدقائك وعائلتك ....*​​​​*الحادثة الأولى:*​​​​*طفل صغير فارق الحياة والسبب أتضح انه يوجد في مخه نمل مرئي و واضح ...نام الطفل وبجانبه بعض الحلوى و بجانبه النمل أتاه ودخل عن طريق إذنه وبطريقة ما تسلل إلى داخل رأسه وعندما استيقظ حس بحكه حول أجزاء من وجهه ولما أخذته أمه للطبيب لم يعرف علته فأمر بان يؤخذ له أشعه للرأس .ولما أتت نتيجة الأشعة ذهل الطبيب.. وجد مجموعه من النمل الحي في جمجمة الطفل...ولم يستطع إنقاذه فمات ...*​​​​​​*لذلك احذر من وجود أي طعام بقرب مكان نومك ابداً لا تأكل الحلوى قبل ذهابك إلى السرير ...*​​​​*الحادثة الثانية:*​​​​​​​​*حادثه أخرى حصلت في تايوان رجل كان في عناية مستشفى وكانت الممرضة تنصحه بان لا يترك الأكل بقرب سريره ولكنه لم يلقى لها بالا وبعد خروجه بفترة وجيزة مات ويقول أفراد عائلته انه كان يعاني من صداع في الرأس وبعدالتشريح تبين لهم بوجود نمل في دماغه وقد وجد الطبيب أن النمل قد أكل جزء من دماغ الرجل ... الحذر خير من الأسف*​​


----------



## كاردينيا82 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

عذرا للالوان


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## فجر الابداع (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ع المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومة


----------



## كاردينيا82 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع اعزائي


----------



## t01hbm09 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة للموضوع خطر وصول النمل الي المخ . فأن هذا الامر غير ممكن , فليس هناك طريق من الانف او ألاذن الي الدماغ لانه محصن وبعيد عن فتحتي ألانف والاذن .
جعل الله الصمغ ذو تركيبة شديدة المرارة وكذلك الشعر في أذن الانسان لحمايتها من دخول أجسام غريبة عن جسم الانسان .
فأي حشرة تدخل ألاذن تموت بعد دخولها بقليل .
ألانف ينقل الهواء الي الرئة عن طريق التنفس وله أتصال بالبلعوم والجيوب ألانفية وكهوف الجبهة فقط .
هناك أيضا مادة لزجة تمنع دخول الغبار والحشرات الصغيرة جدا الي جهاز التنفس والمجال الصدري وبفضل هذه المادة تبقي الاشياء الدخيلة ملتصقة بجدار تلك المجاري حتي تموت وتخرج بواسطة السعال أو 
التمخط .
هناك العديد من المعلومات التي تنتشر عن طريق شبكة المعلومات الدولية التي ليس لها أساس من الصحة . 
أشكرك علي أهتمامك مرة أخري ...


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً
ومشكورين ياأدارة على الجهود المبذولة في هذا الملتقى المبارك


----------



## assedjafar2007 (5 يناير 2013)

إذا كان النمل من برامج الكارتون فممكن صحيح بس يكون للنمل باسبورد يدخل منه للمخ والله مزحة لاتكتب في هذا المكان اقترح تكتبها في قسم طرائف الاطفال


----------



## moon_nighat (13 يناير 2013)

الف الف شكر يااستاذ


----------



## كاردينيا82 (14 يناير 2013)

assedjafar2007 قال:


> إذا كان النمل من برامج الكارتون فممكن صحيح بس يكون للنمل باسبورد يدخل منه للمخ والله مزحة لاتكتب في هذا المكان اقترح تكتبها في قسم طرائف الاطفال



الاناء ينضح بمافيه .... هذا تفكير طفل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

